# Rena Xp Tubing



## brokenwing (Jun 20, 2010)

While I am fixing my canister filter, I want to replace the tubing. All the places on line are sold out. I found this tubing for marineland, but the size looks like it will work, what do you all think.

http://www.planetrena.com/what-is-the-t ... lters.html

http://www.petmountain.com/product/aqua ... ubing.html


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

go to home depot or local hardware store. they have many types and sizes for a lot less money


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If you buy it from the hardware store be sure to measure the inside diameter of the hose, not the outside diameter before going. There's lots of sizes available dont guesstimate


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

sumthinfishy said:


> go to home depot or local hardware store. they have many types and sizes for a lot less money


agreed...they have some on ebay right now and as usual, because everyone else is sold out...prices are SKY high...gotta love the opportunistic sellers


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

I just replaced all of my tubing on 2 different XPs. I got the nylon reinforced tubing from Lowes. For the Rena (API now) Filstar XP filters, the 5/8 ID (inside diameter) tubing works perfectly. Get yourself some metal hose clamps instead of the plastic clips that came with the filter if you haven't already.


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

I have used Eheim tubing on my Renas as well, the 16 mm/22 mm I believe.


----------

